# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  PkOwnage

## pkownage1

PkOwnage Home

Join us on the PkOwnage Discord!

Download Mirrors World 1 & 2

Download World 1 now


▸ #178 OSRS Data.
▸ Economy Server, no spawn or Master commands.
▸ Vote 4 Donor System!
▸ Double Points & XP Every Weekend.
▸ Custom Edgeville Home.
▸ Highscores & Ingame Top 10 PVP Highscores.
▸ Clan Wars Safe PK.
▸ Player Profiles - Spy and compete with friends!
▸ Player Owned shops.
▸ 3 Ironman Modes, Normal, Ultimate and Hardcore.
▸ All Skills Working, Skilling Island, Skilling Pets, Skilling Rewards - All Max Cape combinations possible.
▸ 25+ Bosses and 50+ Pets!
▸ Minigames - Nightmare Zone, Warriors Guild, Pest Control, Barrows (with pets!), Fight Caves, Inferno Caves, Chambers of Xeric, Custom Godwars Or Dragon Raid and a custom Randomized Weapon Game.
▸ QoL Updates: Keybind Customization, Skill Guides, Shift Click Dropping, Looting Bag, Rune Pouch, Resizable & Fullscreen, Kill Feed, Veng Timer, Hover Menus, NPC Drop Table, Kills Tracker, Points Tracker, Extra settings. 
*▸ Two Worlds: World 1 Eco, World 2 Spawn PK (old version of PkOwnage from 2014) Both playable!
*▸ Fun & Friendly Community, come join our Discord!

PkOwnage offers a great RSPS experience with extra attention to detail for other tasks like Skilling, We added an almost complete points system for Bossing, Slayer, Voting and Trivia giving players the ability to earn drops without just needing luck and just grinding forever to get nowhere fast. On PkOwnage There is a huge variety of bosses, great variety of Mini-games and not forgetting lots of Achievements, Challenges and more offering people the ability to play with different styles and build your character to become a PkOwnage Legend!





> __
> World 1 Eco Media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*World 1 is our main advertisement but We now also offer our old 2014 server, This is a PK/Spawn considered as World 2, for more information join the Discord!!!*

----------


## pkownage1

Bump

PkOwnage World 2 Pk Video - PkOwnage 2014 Server Pk Video - PkOwnage 2014 Server - YouTube

----------


## pkownage1

bump PkOwnage World 1 - 100 Mystery Boxes opening on Ironman!! PkOwnage World 1 - 100 Mystery Boxes opening on Ironman!! - YouTube

----------

